# Pre-18th century Italian art song?



## Charl (Sep 9, 2016)

Hi! This is my first post, I just discovered this site while searching for repertoire 

In short, I'm a community college student soon auditioning to music school. Most of my rep is picked out, but I can't seem to find an appropriate Italian. I'm a coloratura soprano, but I'm only 20 so I can't do anything too crazy. The requirements for most schools are an art song of 18th century or prior.
I have a very light German and a heavier English piece, so it could be in any style.

I'd appreciate any suggestions, and I'm really excited to have found this forum, thanks in advance


----------

